

Ask HN: We want to find a Adobe Air Co-founder/Advisor - schindyguy

There was a recent post on HN about a good business idea and we have a formed a small advisory chat for the idea on campfire. We are ideally looking for someone that is not only a AIR programmer, but has multiple programming disciplines to add some value to the discussion.<p>This is by no means a job posting or a for hire post, just a casual discussion on the possibilities and opportunities with the idea. The idea is definitely in infancy...<p>If you are interested or know someone who is, please send an email to bryan and then the @ sign schindyguy.com OR leave your email in here and I will invite you to the campfire discussion.<p>Thanks for your help. Please forward this link to anyone you might think would be interested. We would really appreciate it.
======
schindyguy
We are also thinking a javascript genius would work well too because of the
nature of Adobe Air. Thanks again for looking

